# Wirtschaftlichkeit von Routern Eigenbau/gekauft

## schotter

Ich bin wie zich andere auch am überlegen, ob ich nicht auch aus irgendeinem 100MHz Rechner einen Router bauen soll. Jedoch stellt sich mir dabei die Frage ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Ich will dabei eigentlich nur den Stromverbrauch betrachten.

Gekaufter Router:

- relativ sicher

- relativ idiotensicher

- "schönes" Webinterface zum konfigurieren

- er kostet halt Geld

Selbstgebauter Router:

- Hardware die mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit eh weggeworfen worden wäre, wird findet doch noch ihren Einsatz

- alles schön konfigurierbar, bzw. erweiterbar (Volumenlimit o.ä.)

Jetzt sind die meisten 100MHz Rechner aber in Punkto Suspend-Mode/Ruhezustand und was es so gibt ziemlich unflexibel, d.h. sie werden immer gleich viel Strom fressen. Allerdings is so'n Router viel größer als'n gekaufter und er lässt sich auch leichter ausschalten, weil man ihn einfach leichter sieht. Ich weiß zwar nicht was ein gekaufter Router so an Strom benötigt, aber die sind klein & fein, drum denk ich mal, dass die nicht so zulangen.

Ok, das wär's dann erstmal, schreibt einfach mal was euch so in den Sinn kommt, etc.

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## Claus

Also wenn es dir um den Strom geht ist ein gekaufter HW Router mit Sicherheit die bessere Lösung. Soweit ich das abschätzen kann, kostet mein Server/Router ca. 100 im Jahr allein Strom. Er ist nicht all zu sparsam, da viele Festplatten, aber mit einem HW Router bist du höchstwahrscheinlich weit unter dem Verbrauch den dein 100Mhz Rechner brauchen würde. 

Zudem ist der HW Router sehr leise. Ich persönlich spiele auch derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir einen solchen zu kaufen.

----------

## the-pugnacity

http://www.pcengines.ch/wrap.htm

sowas könnte man als zwischen lösung sehen....in der anschaffung teuerer aber ausbau fähig

oder nen linksys wrt. 

wobei bei beiden varianten die müllverwertung leider wegfällt

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ein HW-Router ist sicher die günstigste aber auch die unflexibelste Router-Lösung.

Da man mit einem 100Mhz PC auch nicht wirklich viel machen kann - und da er erheblich mehr Strom braucht (und lärm macht) würde ich mich hier eher nach einem Router umsehen der auf Linux läuft. Für diese Router gibt es meistens neue Firmwares die einem eine ähnliche flexibilität geben wie es ein 100Mhz Rechner kann.

Wenn man etwas Geld ausgeben mag kommen allerdings auch ganz andere Geräte in betracht. Ich betreibe als Router z.B. einen Sun Cobalt Raq2+. Diese Maschine ist zwar auch nicht wirklich schnell (250Mhz MIPS) aber verbraucht trotz 200MB Festplatte unter 35 Watt.

Mit einem solchen Gerät kann man dann auch einen Squid-Proxy und ähnliches auf einem Router betreiben....

Mfg Hilefoks

EDIT: Ein HW-Router braucht natürlich noch weniger Strom. Allerdings ist mein Raq2 z.B. auch komplett passiv gekühlt und nur die Festplatte macht lärm - wie es eine Festplatte eben macht.Last edited by Hilefoks on Mon May 02, 2005 1:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anarcho

Nen altes Notebook finde ich ne gute Lösung für sowas. Frist wenig Strom, ist klein und (meist) leise.

Kann man dann noch wenn man will mit ner externen Festplatte aufwerten.

Aber sowas hat man ja auch nicht immer im Keller liegen...

----------

## Sas

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, braucht ein WLAN-Router so um die 15 Watt. Vorallem ist er halt geräuchlos und entwickelt nicht nennenswert Wärme.

----------

## 76062563

Ich habe für meinen Router daheim einen alten P2 350MHz verwendet. Der Vorteil bei einer so 'modernen' Maschine ist, dass ich wake on lan verwenden kann. D.h. wenn einer der PCs im Netzwerk hochfährt wird automatisch der Router gestartet. Sobald dieser hochgefahren ist fängt er an ein Mal pro Minute jede IP in meinem LAN zu pingen. Kriegt er 15 Mal in Folge keine Antwort fährt er sich selbstständig runter.

Das Ganze geht mit einem kleinen shellscript, wenn Interesse besteht kann ich es gern posten.

----------

## Schnitzel

Klingt gut mit dem Shellscript, hätte Interesse, wäre nett wenn du es postest.

MfG Schnitzel

----------

## primat

Hallo,

ich hab nen fli4l router. 150MHz PI, ohne festplatte, 2xLAn 2xISDN, der braucht 23 Watt. Ich benutze Ihn als Einwahlserver, Anrufbeantworter, DSL Router.  Diese kombination würde ich bei keinem gekauften bekommen!

Gruss

primat

----------

## b3cks

Um es mal nach schnellem Gedankenfluss so zu sagen: Warum sollte ich einen lauten PC (Klotz) irgenwo in die Ecke stellen, der mich mehr Kostet, Wartungsbedürftig ist (Sicherheit, Updates), die Ausfallsicherheit geringer ist, als ein kleines Gerät zu nehmen, was irgendwo steht, keinen Stört, einfach zu Warten ist und nur das tut was es soll? Einziger Nachteil wäre, dass er nicht erweiterbar ist, sei es Software oder Hardwaretechnisch. Wenn das Teil wirklich nur routen soll, dann die alte Kiste bei eBay verkaufen. Irgendjemand findest sich vielleicht und von dem Geld plus minus einen kleinen Router kaufen.

----------

## Tobiking

Also ich habe einen "alten" Athlon 700 als Router/Server. Über einen Hardwarerouter habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ein normaler PC als Router bietet viel mehr Bastelmöglichkeiten. Angefangen mit Webserver mit Mysql DB zum Sachen testen; Druckserver; ftp, samba und subversion für Sicherungen und später evtl. noch Fax-empfang. Es gibt natürlich für manche Sachen auch andere Lösungen aber wenn man sich dann alles zusammenkauft wird es teurer und bei weitem nicht so flexibel.

----------

## Anarcho

Mein Server fungiert auch als Router. Dieser hat nen AB/Fax mit Webinterface für weltweites abrufen, die dicken Platten drinne und P2P ist auch besser wenn man direkt am Internet hängt. 

Da der wegen ISDN AB/Fax eh laufen muss, macht es nichts aus. Und so habe ich ne ganze Menge funktionen die mir sonst niemand bieten kann (zumindest nicht zu dem Preis den ich bezahlen würde)

----------

## Ragin

@anarcho:

was hast du als Fax-Lösung verwendet?

Sowas muss ich bei mir auch noch einrichten...

Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das viel Router untaglich sind, wenn sie die ganze Zeit durchlaufen und teilweise auch Probleme mit Weiterleitungen bestimmter Ports an andere Rechner (z.Bsp. für ssh o.ä.) haben.

Daher habe ich auch gleich nen alten PII 350 MHz genommen. Da kann auch gleich nen FTP und nen kleiner Webserver drauf, damit man paar Sachen schnell drauf spielen kann oder darauf entwickeln kann und gleich alles sieht, ohne, dass man lokal alles synchronisieren muss, wenn man mal mit dem Notebook und dann wieder mit dem PC schafft.

----------

## Roff

Hmmm

Mein WLan HW Router (Siemens Connect2Air AP-600RP) basiert auf nem Linuxartigem OS und der kernel ist frei im Internet zu haben

----------

## 76062563

 *Schnitzel wrote:*   

> Klingt gut mit dem Shellscript, hätte Interesse, wäre nett wenn du es postest.
> 
> MfG Schnitzel

 

```
#!/bin/bash

alloff=0

while :

do

   sum=1

   for host in 1 2 3 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15

   do

     up=`ping -c 1 -w 1 192.168.0.$host | awk ' $5 ~/recei/ {print($4)}'`

     if [ $up = 0 ]

     then

        sum=`expr $sum + 1`

        if [ $sum = 15 ]

        then

           alloff=`expr $alloff + 1`

        fi

     fi

   done

   if [ $sum -lt 15 ]

   then

      alloff=0

   fi

   if [ $alloff -eq 10 ]

   then

      halt

   fi

   sleep 60

done
```

Pingt die IPs von 192.168.0.1 bis 192.168.0.15 durch bis auf die 192.168.0.4 (die ist der Router selber)

----------

## ossi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Nen altes Notebook finde ich ne gute Lösung für sowas. Frist wenig Strom, ist klein und (meist) leise.
> 
> Kann man dann noch wenn man will mit ner externen Festplatte aufwerten.
> 
> Aber sowas hat man ja auch nicht immer im Keller liegen...

 

und hat ne' integrierte USV........  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Stimmt! Das kommt noch dazu.

Zu der Fax-Lösung: Als Backend nutze ich CapiSuite und das Webinterface habe ich selber geschrieben (PHP + MySQL). Ist auch im SourceForge drin, aber noch ne alte Version. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit ne neue hochladen.

Das ganze funktioniert so, das ich das pythonscript von CapiSuite angepasst habe, sodass es die Anrufe in die MySQL Datenbank speichert. Der Rest ist einfach.

----------

## ZX-81

Setze seit einigen Jahren Hardwarerouter ein. Wenn ich mal dazukomme, möchte ich aber wegen HOWTO:WLAN mit OpenVPN absichern  auf einen Selbstgestrickten wechseln. Vielleicht kann ich das ja dann noch mit einer auf Asterisk basierenden VoIP-Telefonanlage verbinden. 

Rechner bis einschliesslich PIII sind übrigens keine grossen Stromfresser (30-40Watt) solange das Netzteil effizient und nicht massiv überdimensioniert ist. Leider sind sie aber aufgrund betagter Lüfter oft nicht besonders leise.

----------

## rkaerner

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Rechner bis einschliesslich PIII sind übrigens keine grossen Stromfresser (30-40Watt) solange das Netzteil effizient und nicht massiv überdimensioniert ist. Leider sind sie aber aufgrund betagter Lüfter oft nicht besonders leise.

 

Letzteres sollte nun gleich mal gar kein Problem sein. Eine passive Kühluing wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich sein, eine Wasserkühlung zu teuer (es sei denn, man betreibt hier tatsächlich einen Router als Server oder einen Server als Router), aber ein Satz  flüsterleiser Lüfter sollte wohl drin sein. Zumal ein Server im Wohnzimmer oder Schlafzimmer eh am falschen Platz ist.

----------

## Anarcho

Das HOWTO kann ich nur empfehlen  :Twisted Evil: 

Was ist ganz interessant fände wäre eine AMD Geode-CPU (~ 1,2 Watt) oder eine VIA C3 CPU. Die kann man prima passiv kühlen und die Leistung reicht für nen Router mit OpenVPN völlig aus. Wenn man sich dann noch ne fertige Boot-CD erstellt hat man nichtmal mit ner platte probleme.

----------

## Sas

Klar, oder ein IDE-Flash-Modul als Speicher. Dummerweise hat man den Kram halt auch nie im Keller rumliegen  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Stimmt!

Aber wenn man eh neu anschaffen müsste, wäre das wohl ne überlegung wert. 

Man könnte auch nen 1 GB USB-Stick zum booten nehmen. Dann kann man auch schreiben. Aber auch deren Lebensdauer ist begrenzt.

Am besten noch mehrfach redundante PXE-Server ins netz stellen, damit der kleine Stromsparende router booten kann  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sas

Naja, mein 54MBit WLAN Router hat vor nem Jahr 80 gekostet. Die Kosten für so ein System schätze ich jetzt über den Daumen mal auf rund 300. Selbst wenns nur 200 sind, so ein HW-Router kostet wahrscheinlich nur noch 50, das ist Faktor 1/4!

Für kleinere Dienste wie ein VPN-Server ist sicher so ein Linksys HW-Router sehr interessant, auf dem man Linux laufen lassen kann.

Auch wenn man sowieso einen Server im LAN hat, ist er hinter dem NAT Router natürlich sicherer als direkt im Netz und man kann sich iptables sparen.

Edit: Außerdem ist so ein Router natürlich noch eine sehr günstige WLAN-Ethernet-Bridge, AP und Switch in einem.

----------

## rkaerner

Frage am Rande, Sas:

Wie sicherst du einen "HW Router" (gibt es sowas überhaupt? Ist mir noch nicht begegnet, ein Router, der ausschließlich auf Hardware basiert) mit der Möglichkeit des wireless LAN gegen Fremdnutzung ab?

----------

## Sas

Ja, natürlich läuft da auch ne Firmware drauf, aber es ist eben kein PC-basiertes System, ich dachte eigentlich das sei klar  :Rolling Eyes: 

Um auf deine Frage zu Antworten: WPA.

----------

## think4urs11

also hier schlug (leider?) der "ich-will-haben"-Effekt zu.

Äußerte sich damals dergestalt das es ein Epia-ITX sein mußte, Minigehäuse und alles was schick und lautlos kühlbar war.

Tut/tat auch wunderbar als Wollmilchsau-Server von Firewall über Proxy und WLan Accesspoint, Mailserver usw. - bis ich neulich auf die Idee verfiel das ganze zu verXENifizieren. Mal kucken wanns wieder alles rund läuft  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wirtschaftlich

-im Sinn von Stromsparen - naja, ca. 3x so teuer wie ein kleiner Netgear

-im Sinn von enorme Flexibilität - ja

-im Sinn von 'durch meiner eigener Hirnwindungen Arbeit'/viel Lernpotential - ja

Bereut habe ich das noch nicht, geflucht schon oft.

----------

## Mailman04

Ich starte gerade den Versuch, Hardwarerouter und Flexibilität zu verbinden. Dazu nehme man einen Asus WL-500g deluxe Router. Der hat von Haus aus einen Berg Funktionen und noch zwei USB 2.0 Ports, an die man eine Platte oder auch einen Drucker hängen kann. Als OS will ich mal OpenWrt ausprobieren. Das Ganze sollte dann schön klein, leise und konfigurierbar sein. Hoffentlich klappt das auch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rkaerner

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ja, natürlich läuft da auch ne Firmware drauf, aber es ist eben kein PC-basiertes System, ich dachte eigentlich das sei klar  

 

Deswegen ist es nicht weniger Software. Embedded systems, um mal ein buzzword in den Raum zu werfen. Ob du die Software aus einem Baustein oder einem Chip lädst oder von Platte, ist irrelevant. Wenn du von einem nicht pc-basierten Router sprechen willst, dann tu das doch einfach.

 *Quote:*   

> Um auf deine Frage zu Antworten: WPA.

 

Hilft dir gleich wie, einen Missbrauch deines Zugangs zu verhindern? Wie hältst du den Nachbarfn davon ab, mit geeigneten Sniffern udn sonstigen Tools ausreichend Pakete zu bekommen, um den WPA-Schlüssel zu knacken und dann dein Netzwerk zu benutzen?

----------

## Sas

Jeder hier - inklusive dir - weiß genau, was mit "Hardware-Router" gemeint war bzw. ist. Genauso weiß jeder, dass dort auch Software drauf läuft. Warum machst du also so einen Aufstand drum?

Zum anderen Punkt: Abgesehen davon, dass die Ausnutzung des WLANs hier allein geographisch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, lässt sich WPA (PSK) bekanntlich nur durch einen Brutforce-Angriff knacken.

Ich glaube du verwechselst da WPA mit WEP, dessen Schlüssel sich mit Hilfe von genügend ersnifften Initialisierungs-Vektoren errechnen lässt.

----------

